# Purplequeenvt - New Journal



## purplequeenvt (Feb 21, 2021)

I started a journal years ago, but as I’ve taken a break from here for a while and have since made some major life changes, it seems appropriate to start a new one. I make no promises to update it frequently! 😜

*Where are you?*

I grew up and spent most of my life in VT, but moved to central KY in December of 2019.

*How many people are in your family?*

My immediate household consists of me and my younger sister (Sis3) who lives with me, but another sister (Sis2), BIL, and 4yo niece live next door.

*How would you define your farm?*

Small, one woman show.

*What would you do with your spare time if you had any resources you needed?*

I would start a fiber mill and run a larger commercial flock in addition to my registered flock.

*Is it a hobby or an occupation?*

It is a hobby, for sure, but my goal is to make the sheep pay for at least their hay every year.

*In what types of farming will you never choose to do?*

Commercial feedlot or dairy

*Are you interested in providing more of your own food supply?*

Always. Someday I will actually have time to do all the canning I want to do.

*Can you drive a farm tractor?*

Yes. And a truck and stock trailer. I can back a trailer up too. 

*Do you make crafts or useful items?*

I’m a hand spinner and knitter.

*Can you legally have all forms of livestock where you are at? Do you have any? What kinds?*

Yes, I live in a rural area. I raise registered Border Leicester and Shetland sheep, but I also have a handful of crossbred wool ewes. I also have a 10yo Jersey cow, but she lives next door with my BIL’s herd of Highlands.

*Do you like to garden? If so, what do you enjoy growing?*

I like doing herbs and flowers. Sis3 does the veggies.

*How much space/land do you have or rent? City farm? Country?*

Rural, about 8 acres fenced, plus another 14 or so of woods.

*Do you do wood work? framing, finish, cabinet?*

I have done some woodworking. I built coat rack for my laundry room recently. I *can* do pretty much anything after reading about it or watching a few videos, but I thankfully have a very handy BIL living next door so I don’t always have to the projects. 

*If you could live any place you chose, where would it be?*

I like where I am, but in my dreams I live in Scotland.

*Are your family or friends also interested in animals?*

Short answer, yes. There are all sorts of animals in the family. Lots of sheep, some cattle, seasonal pigs, cats, poultry, and lots of dogs (13 at last count between all the family members)

*Do you like to cook? Are you interested in whole foods and natural foods? raw milk? farm fresh eggs?*

Yes, I do a good portion of the cooking. We eat dinner with Sis2 and BIL almost every night and it’s probably a good thing because I don’t know how to cook for only a couple people.

I love cooking with homegrown products. Raw milk is the best, but I don’t milk my cow anymore.

*What skills do you have that help you be more a self sufficient farm?*

I’ve been involved in our little family farm for over 20 years now and I’m very much into taking care of as much as possible myself.

I shear my own sheep and can process a fleece from shearing all the way through to the finished product.

I also have accumulated a lot of livestock medical know-how and usually only need the vet for actual emergencies. 

*Do you process your own meat?*

I can do poultry and sheep. I have never done a cow or pig because I don’t have the tools to do the job properly. 

—————

My flock (for now) consists of 11 adult ewes, 3 yearling ewes, 3 rams, and 1 wether.

I’ve just started lambing with 1 lamb born on Friday and 2 just a few minutes ago. The next group isn’t due for a couple more weeks.

Besides the sheep, there are 5 barn cats. I didn’t want 5 cats, but they have started accumulating. All 5 are boys and they are scheduled to lose their nuts on 3/4.

We’ve also got quite the pack of canines. I’ve got Hazel, a Border Collie/English Shepherd mix. She’s a weird little creature and is completely useless at anything besides being cute and sweet. My BIL told me today that he can always tell what my mood is on a given day based on how obnoxious Hazel is being. My 2nd dog is Twist, a 7mo Border Collie puppy. Sis2 bred her girl last summer and she gave him to me. H by far one of the most well-mannered puppies I’ve ever met.

Sis3 has Jack, a JRT. He’s a bit of a turd most of the time and he picked a fight with a bigger dog a few months ago and ended up loosing his leg. It hasn’t slowed him down much though. Her 2nd dog is newly acquired. She has wanted a corgi for a very long time and, when we found a nice litter nearby, the whole family chipped in to get her, Evelyn.  

I will post some pictures soon, but it’s too late tonight.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 22, 2021)

I’m so glad you have started a new journal. I’ve always enjoyed your postings. You are a wealth of information and experience. Please post often!


----------



## SA Farm (Feb 22, 2021)

Following along and looking forward to pics 😁


----------



## purplequeenvt (Feb 23, 2021)

Fiona, born 2/19.





Oban (right, ram) and Farr (left, ewe), born 2/21.





It’s been fun having the Shetlands born 1st (they are usually the last to go). It gives me more time to play with them and make them super friendly. I’ve already got all 3 coming up for scratches. The ram lamb is most likely going to be castrated and kept as a fiber wether so I’m not worried about making him too friendly.





A handful of the girls.





2 of the boys. The 3rd has been living next door with my sister’s small flock of Katahdins. She got a few bottle babies and they grew so well she decided to breed them for late spring lambs.





Fern and her children, Howard (left) and Fruit Loop (right). They were named by the 4yo. 🤦🏼‍♀️ Howard is Fern’s calf with an Angus bull and Fruit Loop is Holstein/Angus and I got her at a week old to foster onto Fern.





2 of the barn cats, Crockett and Simon. Crockett came from someone who had found him dumped at 3 weeks old and raised him until weaning. I found Simon in the bushes at work, starving and sick (he had a bot fly larva in his neck).





My boy, Twist. Bestest puppy ever.





Hazel. She’s getting spayed tomorrow so I’m sure she’s going to be extra needy for a while. Good thing she’s cute!





Jack, shortly after his amputation.






The newest addition, Evelyn. She’s Miss Sassy Pants and is completely obsessed with food.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 24, 2021)

Love the pictures! What adorable lambs, so cute!


----------



## promiseacres (Feb 24, 2021)

Awesome! 
We got a Corgi last November. I'm not sure if he'd ever be a great herder but a GREAT family dog. Which is what we wanted. His name is Ranger.


----------



## Alaskan (Feb 26, 2021)

What breed is Fern?
And that great sheep picture,  with the ewes all looking at the camera...

Could you go left to right and tell me the breeds or crosses?


----------



## purplequeenvt (Feb 26, 2021)

Alaskan said:


> What breed is Fern?
> And that great sheep picture,  with the ewes all looking at the camera...
> 
> Could you go left to right and tell me the breeds or crosses?



Fern is a Jersey. Her winter coat has a lot of gray in it, but her summer coat is a really pale fawn.

The other picture got cut off a little so I’m reposting it here.





L-R: natural colored Border Leicester ewe lamb, white Border Leicester ewe lamb, Shropshire X BL/Dorper/Friesian/Shetland ewe, and the last 3 are Shetland ewes.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Feb 26, 2021)

promiseacres said:


> Awesome!
> We got a Corgi last November. I'm not sure if he'd ever be a great herder but a GREAT family dog. Which is what we wanted. His name is Ranger. View attachment 82011


I’m so used to Border Collie-type dogs and it’s been so long since we’ve had a Corgi that I’d forgotten how funny they are. And food obsessed. We’ve actually had 2 Corgi puppies here for a few weeks because my mom decided to get one of the puppies as well. My parents have been here visiting/working on the house, but they leave tomorrow so we’ll have to say goodbye to Evelyn’s sister, Eloise (or Wheezy as everyone calls her).

Is Ranger very opinionated? Evelyn will get in to something and when she’s scolded, she’ll sit there and talk back to you.


----------



## Alaskan (Feb 26, 2021)

purplequeenvt said:


> Fern is a Jersey. Her winter coat has a lot of gray in it, but her summer coat is a really pale fawn.
> 
> The other picture got cut off a little so I’m reposting it here.
> 
> ...


Thanks!

Fascinating the breed differences.   The Shropshire cross is such a contrast to the others. 

And the Border Leicester ears!! Like bunnies.

Also Fern, she is so light in that photo, never would have guessed Jersey.


----------



## promiseacres (Feb 26, 2021)

@purplequeenvt  yes he can be. His favorite game is keep away (he is in the middle ) & he barks at us the whole time.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 3, 2021)

Had a long day at work yesterday, but when I got home at 0315 this morning (instead of 11pm yesterday), I had a nice present waiting for me in the barn.





Idalee had boy/girl twins. She had them up and fed by the time I got home.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 3, 2021)

Awww...... what beautiful lambs! Congratulations!


----------



## Alaskan (Mar 3, 2021)

I didn't see the dark one at first. 

Cute!


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 6, 2021)

I’ve trained my niece well! She likes to come over and check “nippies” on the ewes to see if they’ll have babies soon.


----------



## Mini Horses (Mar 6, 2021)

I almost didn't see that black ewe in the great pick of them all lined up for you.  Then reading the breeds, I'm thinking....no last three, just two.  Finally saw the shy one.  

Good mom on the lambing!


----------



## Baymule (Mar 7, 2021)

Your niece is adorable. Smart too! One of our granddaughters is all about the sheep, since she could walk, that where she wanted to be.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 7, 2021)

4 new lambs this morning.

Pumpkin, our bottle baby/house lamb from 2 years ago, had a single ram lamb all by herself. I didn’t bother to jug her since she only has the one and she’s proving to be an excellent mother. Who says bottle lambs make bad moms??

He’s got funky ears right now.









Jemima had triplets, 2 girls and a boy. Unfortunately it appears that she had an affair with the Shetland ram (he broke into the pen the day that she was marked) so these babies aren’t purebred.







 





Lamb count is at 9 - 5 girls, 4 boys.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 11, 2021)

Still waiting on more babies, but most of the remaining ewes are close. I’m hoping they’ll go this weekend while I’m not working.

Harris, his ears have finally started to go up as of this morning. 




Mull and Skye




Jem




It’s hard work sitting around NOT having babies.

Yes, I did check to make sure Patti was still breathing. 








A little over a month ago, I trapped a stray cat that had been hanging around for about 6 months. It was an intact adult male, shy but not aggressive. It took a while to get him (and the other 4 hooligans) an appointment to get neutered so I had him locked up in a room in the barn. He was pretty friendly with me when I fed him, but I fully expected him to leave as soon as I turned him loose. They were all neutered a week ago and the new guy, Benny, has decided that he’s going to stay. He’s very sweet now and just wants lovings.


----------



## Alaskan (Mar 11, 2021)

Harris has such a great expression


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 12, 2021)

Kindie lambed today (actually, I guess it’s yesterday now). Her babies are obviously out of the wrong ram (ie the Shetland), but they are absolutely gorgeous. The ewe is almost 11.5 lbs and the ram is just under 9.





Anyone interested in some Border Leicester/Shetland crosses for a fiber flock???


----------



## Longhornbreeder101 (Mar 12, 2021)

purplequeenvt said:


> Kindie lambed today (actually, I guess it’s yesterday now). Her babies are obviously out of the wrong ram (ie the Shetland), but they are absolutely gorgeous. The ewe is almost 11.5 lbs and the ram is just under 9.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful lambs !


----------



## Baymule (Mar 13, 2021)

Checked to see if Patti was still breathing! I laughed at that one! Poor girl needs her rest! 

Adorable cross bred lambs. They ought to have some soft wool.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 20, 2021)

Valerie had a 13.8lb ram lamb late last night.

“Munro”




I milked a pint of colostrum off Valerie to freeze for emergencies. She’s very tame and is 1/4 Friesian so she makes a lot of milk and milks easily.




Kilda found the comfiest seat in the barn.




The dogs’ favorite spot in the barn. They can keep an eye on me and Sheep Watch at the same time.




The creatures are strange around here.




Mister Twister is 8mo old. Not sure where the time has gone. 😢




Miss Evelyn met a turtle. She wondered if she could eat it.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 20, 2021)

What great pictures! I love the dogs lookout spot, you have a nice barn!


----------



## Alaskan (Mar 20, 2021)

Baymule said:


> What great pictures! I love the dogs lookout spot, you have a nice barn!


Ditto!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 21, 2021)

X3


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 23, 2021)

Beauly had twins yesterday evening while I was at work. 22.75lbs of lamb. Ram and a ewe.



 





The last 3 ewes are due any day. At least 1 is likely to go today.

Fiona the Shetland


----------



## Baymule (Mar 23, 2021)

The twins sure have some long legs! They are beautiful.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 24, 2021)

Patti had a single ewe lamb yesterday evening. Big, beautiful baby




Minnie had twin girls this morning. Once the black girl is fully dry, she won’t be black, she’ll be silver. That means that she’ll probably be staying in the flock.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 24, 2021)

The lamb count is 17 with 7 boys and 10 girls. There’s 1 ewe left to go.


----------



## Alaskan (Mar 24, 2021)

Nice!  


purplequeenvt said:


> The lamb count is 17 with 7 boys and 10 girls. There’s 1 ewe left to go.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 24, 2021)

10 girls! That’s good odds. The black/silver ewe is beautiful. What will you make from her wool?


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 26, 2021)

Last babies born this morning! Boy/girl twins from Nith.




Total lamb count: 19
Rams: 8
Ewes: 11
Shetlands: 3 (2 ewes/1 ram)
Border Leicesters: 6 (4 ewes/2 rams, 2 black girls, 2 white girls, 2 black boys)
Crossbreds: 10 (5 ewes/5 rams)


----------



## Alaskan (Mar 26, 2021)

Are the white girls most valuable since their wool can be dyed?

Great looking statistics on the lambing.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 26, 2021)

Alaskan said:


> Are the white girls most valuable since their wool can be dyed?
> 
> Great looking statistics on the lambing.



Not necessarily. If you are selling to a big commercial wool pool, then white wool is what you want. They also prefer fine/medium wool like merino, Rambouillet, Columbia, etc vs the long wool breeds.

Hand spinners/crafters like both white and natural colored. My preference is a silver, gray, or brown (moorit) fleece.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 26, 2021)

I let everyone out on the grass for a few minutes today.








Hirta


 





The new twins, Gunna and Vane




Harris




Oban




Fiona




Miss T named Patti’s lamb “Elsa.” Yes, she has watched Frozen 7 million times. But Elsa is a much better name than “Wheel” which was her 1st idea.




I somehow managed to get all 4 dogs in one spot, at the same time, and all looking in approximately the correct direction.


----------



## Alaskan (Mar 26, 2021)

Lambs out on grass sure is great eye candy!


----------



## purplequeenvt (Jul 26, 2022)

I guess it’s been a while since I’ve updated anything. 

I survived lambing season. It was fairly uneventful. Everyone is growing and doing well. Sold some lambs, trying to sell some more. Bought a couple new rams. 

My part of KY has been in a drought for weeks and the grass completely dried up. I had to start feeding hay and extra grain. We’ve thankfully gotten lots of grain over the last couple weeks and the grass is making a good comeback. 

Oban, yearling Shetland ram 




Kelvin, Border Leicester ram (he’s for sale if anyone is interested)




I added a LGD this spring. Oskar is an Anatolian. It’s my first time with an Anatolian, I’ve always had GPs. He’s still a baby, but he’s completely won me over to the Anatolian side. 




My Best Boy, Twist, turned 2 last week. We still haven’t done any formal herding training, but he can help me with the basics. He just discovered the fun of herding poultry.


----------



## Alaskan (Jul 26, 2022)

I greatly enjoy the various breeds in your pictures!


----------



## Baymule (Jul 27, 2022)

I love, love my Anatolians! Yours is a beautiful puppy!


----------



## purplequeenvt (Aug 6, 2022)

Someone wasn’t happy about the rain the other morning.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 7, 2022)

That’s super funny! Hahaha!


----------



## purplequeenvt (Aug 22, 2022)

I’m packing for a 2 week trip back to VT later this week. Today is my last full day to get ready so of course I’m procrastinating. 

I’m going to be hanging out with my parents and lots of friends at a 10-day long fair. I’ve grown up at that fair and my parents currently run the sheep department there. There is no longer a sheep show, but we put together a nice display with a bunch of different breeds, information about, and shearing demonstrations. 

I usually bring a knitting project, my spinning wheel and something to spin. Last year I brought the fleece I spun for the shawl that I posted over on @SA Farm journal. I wasn’t going to bring a fleece to prep this year, but I decided to wash up a fleece I’ve been wanting to play with just in case. 

I’m in love. The fleece is off a yearling Border Leicester/Shetland wether. I don’t normally keep wethers (although I do have a 4yo Shetland wether), but I think I’m going to make an exception in Hoy’s case. 

He was supposed to go in the freezer last year, but I only had time and room to do 3 and he was a little skinnier than I wanted him to be so he was temporarily spared. 

His fleece is absolutely divine. He got the softness and crimp from his Butthead Shetland dad and the staple length and luster from his Border Leicester mother. It’s soft and silky and I can already tell it’s going to spin beautiful. I can’t keep my hands off it. I should probably pack it away so I can’t touch it, but I can’t help myself.

So am I keeping a “useless” wether? Definitely. I can’t even justify it by saying that I’ll sell his fleece to help pay for his feed because let’s be real, I’m not sharing his fleece. 

I keep having to remind myself that I am a grown up now and I pay for all the feed so if I want to keep an extra non-productive mouth to feed, no one can tell me no. 🤣


----------



## farmerjan (Aug 22, 2022)

purplequeenvt said:


> I’m packing for a 2 week trip back to VT later this week. Today is my last full day to get ready so of course I’m procrastinating.
> 
> I’m going to be hanging out with my parents and lots of friends at a 10-day long fair. I’ve grown up at that fair and my parents currently run the sheep department there. There is no longer a sheep show, but we put together a nice display with a bunch of different breeds, information about, and shearing demonstrations.
> 
> ...


It looks like a beautiful fleece.  He is not "non-productive" if he is giving you a fleece that is that nice and you will enjoy working with it.  The nicest thing is that even though he cannot have a lamb(s), he also does not require a separate pen like keeping an extra ram... so will be able to just run wherever you have room for an extra or will keep a ram company if you need him.  And yes, you are an adult and can keep an extra wether if you feel like it... you are paying the bills.  Your place...your rules...


----------



## farmerjan (Aug 22, 2022)

Which fair?  Rutland? Tunbridge?   My parents used to go to one in Fryeburg, Maine every year that they really enjoyed until my mom's dementia got too bad...I think there is one in Essex Junction also they went to a few times.  It is a little sad for me to have lost most of the family contacts I had up there, and with them both gone now, I doubt I will be making any trips back up for the fairs.  We have alot of fairs here in Va, but somehow I liken the ones in CT and VT to more "down home" country fairs... maybe because those are the ones I participated in with my animals and my mom & I competing in the many baking contests.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Aug 22, 2022)

farmerjan said:


> Which fair?  Rutland? Tunbridge?   My parents used to go to one in Fryeburg, Maine every year that they really enjoyed until my mom's dementia got too bad...I think there is one in Essex Junction also they went to a few times.  It is a little sad for me to have lost most of the family contacts I had up there, and with them both gone now, I doubt I will be making any trips back up for the fairs.  We have alot of fairs here in Va, but somehow I liken the ones in CT and VT to more "down home" country fairs... maybe because those are the ones I participated in with my animals and my mom & I competing in the many baking contests.


It’s the Champlain Valley Fair in Essex Junction.


----------



## Mini Horses (Aug 23, 2022)

You have a right to keep him!  He gives you pleasure and fiber.   My dairy goats give me milk👍. And while they also must kid occasionally,  I'm waiting for milk and your waiting for fleece.   Yeah, my feed bill, my choice.  Ya got it right!!    hey, he's also a pretty boy.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 23, 2022)

Absolutely keep him because you love his fleece. I recently said those very same words, Nobody can tell me no. Your sheep, your decision, and nobody can tell you no!


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Aug 24, 2022)

He gives you fiber, and can be a buddy to the other sheep. I forget who on here has him, but someone has a wether that is chill and teaches the newly weaned lambs so they stop being idiots and start trusting the humans. Maybe your wether can also help like that if he has to have another job?


----------



## purplequeenvt (Sep 9, 2022)

We got home from VT last night. Looong drive, but we were more or less in one piece upon arrival. My mom came back with us so there were 3 people and 4 dogs were stuffed into my Ford Escape.

It was a good trip and I’m bummed to be back to reality, but it’s nice to be back in my own bed. All the animals survived thanks to my BIL.

I miss mountains. 1 view is east looking at Camel’s Hump, the other is looking west across Lake Champlain. 







Border Leicesters are the best.












Border Cheviots AKA Bunny Sheep




Navajo Churro




Shearing demo




Rainbow after the rain shower




A friend (she is the poultry superintendent) brought her 3 baby emus. They were strange little creatures. I threatened to bring one home for my BIL, but I didn’t have room in the car.




Sleepy baby mini horses. I’ve known the owners for most of my life. They are in their 80’s now and have had some health issues, but they were doing well this year and were looking very spry.




My shawl got Best of Show




Now it’s time to brag on my dog. Twist is a 2yo Border Collie. He isn’t a particularly nervous or anxious dog, but he’s very cautious in new settings and with new people. He’s really only gone out in public to go to local pet friendly stores. He stayed home from our VT trip last year because I didn’t think he was ready for the chaos.

He was a complete star. He might even admit that he enjoyed himself. He handled everything thrown at him with such maturity. I think he may have given people the wrong idea about BC personalities though. He’s a very chill dog and was happy to relax and accept attention instead of bouncing off the walls like a stereotypical BC.













Twist: Are we there yet?




Back to work on Monday. Time to start prepping for breeding season.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Sep 9, 2022)

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> He gives you fiber, and can be a buddy to the other sheep. I forget who on here has him, but someone has a wether that is chill and teaches the newly weaned lambs so they stop being idiots and start trusting the humans. Maybe your wether can also help like that if he has to have another job?



I don’t really *need* an excuse to justify keeping him. I just forgot sometimes that I’m the one in charge around here. 😂


----------



## Mini Horses (Sep 9, 2022)

I LOVE being in charge at my farm!


----------



## SageHill (Sep 9, 2022)

Looks like a good time. Congrats on the shawl!!
>Border Cheviots AKA Bunny Sheep<  too true!!


----------



## Alaskan (Sep 9, 2022)

purplequeenvt said:


> We got home from VT last night. Looong drive, but we were more or less in one piece upon arrival. My mom came back with us so there were 3 people and 4 dogs were stuffed into my Ford Escape.
> 
> It was a good trip and I’m bummed to be back to reality, but it’s nice to be back in my own bed. All the animals survived thanks to my BIL.
> 
> ...


Great photos!!!


----------



## farmerjan (Sep 9, 2022)

I was impressed with the work you do; a BIG CONGRATS on the shawl...
The mountains are why I moved to western Va.... Blue Ridge mountains are alot like the Green mountains of VT.... I needed to be able to get my "mountain fix"..... 
So glad you got a chance to spend time with family and enjoyed the fair.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Sep 11, 2022)

September 2001 - our family purchased our 1st two sheep. Rosie and Violet were registered Romney ewe lambs. We purchased some registered Border Leicesters and crossbred ewes later that year and we’ve had sheep ever since. 

There’s still 3 in our family raising sheep. 2 of us have descendants from the original flock and the 3rd took a break from sheep for a number of years and now has a flock of Katahdins. 

My father has a few sheep left, 5 rams, 3 ewes, and 2 wethers.  😂 We are working on finding homes for the remaining sheep. He and my mom want to travel more and his “barn”(it’s a glorified shed, really) needs a lot of work.


----------



## SageHill (Sep 12, 2022)

I have a friend who left here for Tazzy in the 90s. She bought a ton of land and more sheep than one could count. Haven't heard from her in years though. I'm pretty sure she's still out on her sheep station.


----------



## murphysranch (Sep 12, 2022)

Your shawl was exquisite! Congrats on the award!


----------



## farmerjan (Sep 12, 2022)

purplequeenvt said:


> September 2001 - our family purchased our 1st two sheep. Rosie and Violet were registered Romney ewe lambs. We purchased some registered Border Leicesters and crossbred ewes later that year and we’ve had sheep ever since.
> 
> There’s still 3 in our family raising sheep. 2 of us have descendants from the original flock and the 3rd took a break from sheep for a number of years and now has a flock of Katahdins.
> 
> My father has a few sheep left, 5 rams, 3 ewes, and 2 wethers.  😂 We are working on finding homes for the remaining sheep. He and my mom want to travel more and his “barn”(it’s a glorified shed, really) needs a lot of work.


Surprised you didn't wind up bringing them back home with you...


----------



## purplequeenvt (Sep 12, 2022)

farmerjan said:


> Surprised you didn't wind up bringing them back home with you...


No room in the car.  😂


----------



## purplequeenvt (Sep 18, 2022)

So long, Sweet Fern. 2/22/2011-9/16/2022


----------



## Baymule (Sep 18, 2022)

Awww....... I am so sorry.  She looks like a sweetie  and I know she leaves a hole in your heart. Big hugs.


----------



## farmerjan (Sep 18, 2022)

purplequeenvt said:


> So long, Sweet Fern. 2/22/2011-9/16/2022


😢
😢
Sad to lose them.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Sep 28, 2022)

I set breeding groups up over the weekend. 3 different groups - 2 Border Leicester rams, 1 Shetland. 19 ewes divided between the 3 rams. 

The extra Shetland rams are locked in the barn behind a heavy gate and there’s an electronet fence keeping the breeding group in that field away from the barn. I’m determined not to have the butthead ram mess up my breeding plans again this year. He definitely is moving on this fall (probably to the freezer). It’s been nice to be able to freely enter all my breeding groups without worrying about my knees. 

Hoy, the BL/Shetland wether with the glorious fleece, is about ready to be sheared again. 




I finished knitting a baby blanket for a friend today. Just need weave in the ends and block it out. 




Oskar Biteyface went next door to visit his brother and sister the other day. He ended up having a sleepover and when I picked him up the next day, he was worn out! They must have been up fooling around all night. 

L-R: Oskar, Hiccup, and Stoick




Despite how it looks in the picture, Oskar and Stoick are about the same size. Oskar is a little taller, but Stoick is stockier.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 29, 2022)

That baby blanket is lovely. What a special gift that makes. 

Oskar Biteyface! Oh how I love that name!


----------



## SageHill (Sep 29, 2022)

purplequeenvt said:


> I set breeding groups up over the weekend. 3 different groups - 2 Border Leicester rams, 1 Shetland. 19 ewes divided between the 3 rams.
> 
> The extra Shetland rams are locked in the barn behind a heavy gate and there’s an electronet fence keeping the breeding group in that field away from the barn. I’m determined not to have the butthead ram mess up my breeding plans again this year. He definitely is moving on this fall (probably to the freezer). It’s been nice to be able to freely enter all my breeding groups without worrying about my knees.


WOW on the fleece, the baby blanket is gorgeous!!
LOL on Oscar's 'sleep over' -- too funny he looks like he partied hard!


----------



## purplequeenvt (Sep 30, 2022)

The official finished project pictures….


----------



## farmerjan (Sep 30, 2022)

You are so incredibly talented to knit and crochet your wool  into such beautiful articles.  They are absolutely beautiful works of art.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 30, 2022)

An artist in wool. You work is fabulous.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Oct 24, 2022)

Breeding season is wrapping up. All the ewes except one has been marked. She didn’t breed last year either so there may be something wrong with her. I did see the ram harassing her yesterday so maybe?? She only has faint raddle marks so I’m not sure if she was actually bred. 

I’ll be changing the raddle powder color one last time in a couple days for the 3rd and final cycle. 

Burton’s group




Another one of my “useless” wethers, Doon. 




Mr Twister


----------



## Baymule (Oct 24, 2022)

I’ll bet that useless wether gives you some nice wool! Beautiful flock!


----------



## purplequeenvt (Nov 6, 2022)

My barn has been a work in progress since I moved to this house in December 2019. I’ve been working on what I hope are the final renovations to the main area for a couple weeks. 

The barn in 2019 before I moved. 


 



 



 

2019 after moving


 

2022 - I started the project by taking all the sheet rock off the inside of the garage wall. There was also a huge built in shelf thing that had to come out first. Unfortunately I didn’t take a picture of the wall before I tore it up. 


 

This gate slides. The idea is that I can set up a chute along side the feeder wall, open the slide gate and funnel the sheep over the scale. 


 

The front wall. I’m very pleased with how this turned out. 


 

This is the first feeder (8’) that I built. It used to be part of the front wall. It fit perfectly under the stairs after I ripped out the weird pig/dog house thing. There was just enough room for a little gate which means I’m able to turn that area into a separate pen if needed. 


 

The 3 new feeders (63”). I will be putting the round bale in the garage so it will stay dry and I can peel it apart and easily load the feeders. 


 

Looking into the barn from the paddock. There’s a big sliding barn door that can be closed in bad weather. 


 

This is the “lambing stall”. I set up jugs to put moms and babies and a lot of the ewes choose to lamb in there. The gate closes off the stall if needed. 


 

Inside view of the new pen front. The feeder is only 4’ long and was one of the first feeders I built.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Nov 6, 2022)

First skein of yarn from Pretty Boy Hoy’s yummy fleece. Based on weight/yardage (90g/1600yd), it’s a cobweb lace yarn which is pretty much what I was aiming for.








The rest of the fleece is combed and ready to go whenever I have time to spin again.

—————

I’ve been dealing with some health problems for a while that I think we’re finally figuring out. I’ve had frequent headache/migraines for years, but last year they became constant/chronic migraines. It was rare that I didn’t have some level of migraine. I was also dealing with a high level of anxiety.

I was finally diagnosed with ADHD last month and am taking medication for it. I feel like a new person. The best part, I haven’t had a migraine (or anxiety attack) since starting the ADHD meds!

My doctor sent me to an allergist last month and I was tested for allergies to basically everything. I’m allergic to dogs, cats, dust mites, cockroaches, and pretty much every tree, grass, pollen, weed, mold, fungus, etc…

The doctor, he seemed like a dog person, suggested that maybe the dogs don’t sleep in my bed. I just laughed and said we’d think about it. There’s currently one stretched out next to me on his back and the other is curled up by my feet. 🤣

I’m going to be doing allergy shots to hopefully lessen my reaction to life eventually.

—————
Looks like I should expect lambs Mr Doon in approximately 147 days. 😂




Nith




Elsa




Isla




P-Ewe, she had a rough time as a youngster. She ripped her ear tag out AND tore her eyelid in the same year. She looks goofy, but she’s sweet.




Oban and Kinta. They’ve been on lockdown all through breeding season because they will find a way to get to the ladies if not secure. I wouldn’t say they are pleased with the situation. Both will be going in the freezer soon.








Oskar is not as dumb as he looks (just kidding, he doesn’t look too dumb). It was raining and he didn’t want to get wet.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 7, 2022)

I’m impressed with the improvements you have made on your barn. That’s a LOT of work and now it suits your needs much better. You now have a custom barn for sheep! 

That skein of wool will be transformed into one of your works of art. I can’t wait to see what you do with it. You are so incredibly talented. 

All those allergies! At least you know, I hope the shots help. After all, it’s not like you are going to give up your lifestyle and go live in a bubble with no outside contact. 

ADHD. My daughter has been diagnosed with that. She has done well with her medication. She only takes it when she really has to double down for concentration. So far, so good. The best part of your treatment is no more headaches. You have mentioned them from time to time, but never really complained. Headaches can be beyond terrible, you are a strong woman to power through unceasing migraine headaches. I am delighted for your sake that you have finally found and treated the cause, and they are gone. 

Your sheep are, as always, beautiful creatures. I love the pictures you post and the whole process of wool sheep. You almost tempt me…… LOL


----------



## SageHill (Nov 8, 2022)

WOW !!!!  ❤️ LOVE your barn.  I saw the post the other day but the pics on the phone truly needed to be seen on the computer. You've been BUSY and it looks fantastic. So much flexibility!!! WOW.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Nov 10, 2022)

Pretty Boy Hoy got his 2nd haircut. This fleece is just as pretty as the 1st one. 


 

The ewes trying out the new feeders


 

Oskar Biteyface is 8mo and 94.5lbs. He’s already the biggest LGD I’ve ever had. 


 

Thanksgiving Dinner


----------



## Baymule (Nov 11, 2022)

Biteyface-I laugh every time I read his name. He’s a beautiful dog!


----------



## Ridgetop (Nov 11, 2022)

purplequeenvt said:


> So am I keeping a “useless” wether? Definitely. I can’t even justify it by saying that I’ll sell his fleece to help pay for his feed because let’s be real, I’m not sharing his fleece.


Absolutely NOT useless!  He is producing a beautiful fleece that you are able to utilize since you spin.  And as a wether he will produce that excellent fleece every time unlike ewes whose fleece can suffer when breeding and lambing.  And like you say, you are paying for his feed.  Also, putting him in the freezer would give you several meals then the meat is gone.  Keeping him and getting a beautiful fleece every year means you can enjoy him for years!


----------



## Ridgetop (Nov 11, 2022)

purplequeenvt said:


> Oskar Biteyface is 8mo and 94.5lbs. He’s already the biggest LGD I’ve ever had.


LOVE THAT NAME!     

Oskar looks like an Anatolian.  Our male Bubba reached 160-165 lbs. at maturity.  Sometimes the larger dogs are not as agile as the 130 lb. bitches.  But what you lose in agility you gain in power.  With 2 bitches 110 lbs. and 130 lbs., Bubba was the large artillery in our warrior band.


----------



## Ridgetop (Nov 11, 2022)

*Gorgeous blanket! * 
I can only knit and purl.  That's it.  I like knitting since I find it calming but working intricate patterns like you do might not be as calming as the basic stitches.  I did learn to crochet a border on my knitted blankets this year.  I make small ones with chunky yarn and use about 350 yards for a small blankie to donate to the abused women's home.  I can't imagine making anything so exquisite as that cobweb lace baby blanket!  Not to mention the beautifully spun lace weight wool you did.  DH and I took a spinning class.  He did well - I did not. The teacher was kind though and classified our finished product as "Art Yarn".  We used a purchased wool at first, but I was most successful with the Dorset wool I had processed from our own sheep.  Since it was coarser fleece I think it was easier to spin for a beginner. With the wool sheep I always hated the waste of the fleece.  I gave some to a friend that did spinning and weaving but she ended up with so much from just 6 of my sheep that the next year I had to toss it.  When the teacher had me bring in some fleece the class tried processing it.   Most of the students were successful.  I felted mine by mistake.  

I decided that I prefer the White Dorpers since they don't need shearing and we love to eat lamb.  No more wasted wool fleece to make me feel guilty.


----------



## Finnie (Nov 12, 2022)

purplequeenvt said:


> I was finally diagnosed with ADHD last month and am taking medication for it. I feel like a new person. The best part, I haven’t had a migraine (or anxiety attack) since starting the ADHD meds!


That is so wonderful that you were able to find the root of your pain and anxiety. I’m overjoyed that you no longer have to fear a future filled with pain. 

I’m also glad that you are posting again. When you started this journal, I had to look up your old one and read it through from the beginning. (A la @Senile_Texas_Aggie .) Once I was done with that, I was missing hearing from you.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Nov 16, 2022)

My niece showed her first sheep at NAILE on Monday. Her lambs didn’t place well (9th and 10th out of 11), but it wasn’t unexpected given that they are production bred ewes vs show bred sheep. My niece didn’t care. She got ribbons and that’s all that matters. 🤣



 



 





I was supposed to go back to Louisville today for the Border Leicester show, my youngest sister brought her flock from DE, but I had to call out of work yesterday due to being sick. I ended up with a fever and slept all day yesterday. I’m feeling generally better today, but I’ve got a very obnoxious cough. Took a Covid test this morning and it was positive. Now I get to be off work until Monday. I had to watch the show on the livestream instead. 

My sister did pretty well. Got a few first places, best-headed black ewe, and premier exhibitor.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Nov 16, 2022)

Ridgetop said:


> *Gorgeous blanket! *
> I can only knit and purl.  That's it.  I like knitting since I find it calming but working intricate patterns like you do might not be as calming as the basic stitches.  I did learn to crochet a border on my knitted blankets this year.  I make small ones with chunky yarn and use about 350 yards for a small blankie to donate to the abused women's home.  I can't imagine making anything so exquisite as that cobweb lace baby blanket!  Not to mention the beautifully spun lace weight wool you did.  DH and I took a spinning class.  He did well - I did not. The teacher was kind though and classified our finished product as "Art Yarn".  We used a purchased wool at first, but I was most successful with the Dorset wool I had processed from our own sheep.  Since it was coarser fleece I think it was easier to spin for a beginner. With the wool sheep I always hated the waste of the fleece.  I gave some to a friend that did spinning and weaving but she ended up with so much from just 6 of my sheep that the next year I had to toss it.  When the teacher had me bring in some fleece the class tried processing it.   Most of the students were successful.  I felted mine by mistake.
> 
> I decided that I prefer the White Dorpers since they don't need shearing and we love to eat lamb.  No more wasted wool fleece to make me feel guilty.


I mean, I basically just knit and purl. Plus some yarnovers to increase and knit-2-togethers for decreases.  

The long wool breeds like Border Leicester, Romney, etc…are often the easiest to learn on, but some of the medium wool breeds (like the Dorset) aren’t bad either. I’m not a fan of all the super wash merino. It’s in all the commercial yarns and roving blends. It’s not hard to spin, it’s just boring. 

My mom was told when she was learning to spin that her first yarn was “art yarn” and the more she practiced, the more consistent her yarn would be. And then one day, she’d want to spin an inconsistent art yarn and she wouldn’t be able to. 

I need to be better about selling my fleeces. I really picky about them. *I* will use a completely grungy fleece myself, but I have a hard time sell anything less than perfect even though I’m sure the fleece is fine. 

I compost my extra fleeces or use them as mulch. Not really a waste then, right?


----------



## Baymule (Nov 16, 2022)

I’m really sorry you got Covid. I hope you are better soon. 
That’s awesome that your niece showed and got ribbons.


----------



## farmerjan (Nov 16, 2022)

Congrats to your niece... and that is a very pretty/showy ewe colorwise.  Sorry you couldn't go back to see them, in person.... and congrats to your sister's wins.  
Hope you get over it quickly.


----------



## Ridgetop (Nov 17, 2022)

NAILE is a huge show.   Even 9 and 10 for a first-time shower is good in that competition.  And your sister's win is enormous!   There is aways next year.  Too bad about getting sick.  Covid may not be a killer anymore but is still ugly.  Hope you feel better soon.  



purplequeenvt said:


> I mean, I basically just knit and purl. Plus some yarnovers to increase and knit-2-togethers for decreases.


Say what?!  I can barely knit off.  And forget the fancy casting on knitting stitch.  Without the special stitch to cast on properly, I can't count stitches because when I knit the second row to transform the easy cast into stitches, I end up with about 10-15 extra stitches of yarn.  So I now cast on 10-15 stitches less than I hope to end up with eventually.   However, I just reconnected with an old friend out of the blue.  She is a knitter and said there is a knitting club at the senior center on Fridays.  I will go there and learn how to properly cast on the stitches.  Of course, then I need to learn the strange and baffling language of knitting pattern, i.e., kn, p, kno, os, etc.  what do those strange codes mean?  And the real problem - I am a lefty.  But I think I might knit right-handed.  The benefit is that this group knits hats for cancer patients, blankets for disabled vets, and other charitable works.


----------



## Show Sebright (Nov 17, 2022)

Wow that’s so cool you went to NAIL. I want to go next year but man is it expensive!


----------



## purplequeenvt (Nov 18, 2022)

I seem to be recovering just fine. So far it hasn’t been worse than your average cold for me. Except for the fever the first day. I don’t usually get fevers. I never had a sore throat or a headache. 

Hopefully everything keeps getting better because I have 2 turkeys to slaughter on Sunday and it’s going to be cold. Not looking forward to that, probably going to kill and pluck outside and then finish the cleaning in the house.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Nov 23, 2022)

I’m mostly recovered. I started getting some lung pain on the left a few days ago (I had pneumonia on that side a few years ago after a similar viral infection). I let it go for a couple days, but asked a doctor at work to listen to my lungs on Monday. He said I had “diminished breath sounds on the left” and I might need some antibiotics. Yesterday I had a RN in the ED check me again and she said I still wasn’t moving much air and I was going to need to do something about it. 

My doctor’s office is closed for the week and I really don’t want to go to urgent care so I talked to one of the providers in the ED and he gave me a prescription for antibiotics. He said that I might not have pneumonia, it could also possibly be bronchitis or pleurisy. He told me to take the antibiotics and follow up with my doctor next week. 

I don’t have to be back at work until Sunday. Assuming they don’t call me begging me to come in. Everybody is getting taken out by various viral infections right now.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 23, 2022)

I hope you don’t go into pneumonia. Please be careful and take care of yourself. 
I got to feeling bad Saturday and took a Covid test. Yep. Positive. I canceled Thanksgiving. Bummer. It’s like a cruddy head cold.


----------



## Mini Horses (Nov 23, 2022)

Hope the meds clear you up fast!  Feel better.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Nov 28, 2022)

I finished the antibiotics on Saturday and I am still feeling really cruddy. No fevers and the sinus congestion is much better, but my lung is still really painful and the coughing is terrible. I was able to make an appointment at my doctor’s for Wednesday, but I called first thing this morning and they were able to get me in today. 

He sent me for a chest X-ray to confirm (still waiting on the results to show up online for me to view), but he’s certain I have pneumonia. I’ve got stronger antibiotics, steroids, and cough medicine. Hopefully that gets me going again. 

I knit a hat last week. This is some Shetland yarn that I purchased at the KY Sheep and Fiber Festival. I feel like I deserve an award for this project. Not because it’s anything super special, but because I actually USED some yarn that I purchased. I generally tend to buy a pretty yarn and stick it in my stash and never actually use it. 




My BIL took a steer to the butcher and we picked him up on Wednesday. The owner said that all the processors were drooling over the meat. The steer was Howard, my Jersey’s last calf. His daddy was an angus. 




I scanned all the ewes with my Preg Tone on Saturday. 16 out of 19 scanned as bred. I’m going to redo the 3 later this week to double check because I suspect there may have been some user error involved.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 28, 2022)

Pneumonia! I hope the stronger antibiotics get to work real fast and knock that out. You knitted that beautiful hat while sick? You are Super Woman. Yes you deserve an award for knitting that hat while sick AND for using that lovely yarn and not stashing it for “someday”.


----------



## SageHill (Nov 28, 2022)

purplequeenvt said:


> I finished the antibiotics on Saturday and I am still feeling really cruddy. No fevers and the sinus congestion is much better, but my lung is still really painful and the coughing is terrible. I was able to make an appointment at my doctor’s for Wednesday, but I called first thing this morning and they were able to get me in today.
> 
> He sent me for a chest X-ray to confirm (still waiting on the results to show up online for me to view), but he’s certain I have pneumonia. I’ve got stronger antibiotics, steroids, and cough medicine. Hopefully that gets me going again.
> 
> ...


Hope the antibiotics kick in fast. The hat you made is gorgeous! You’ll be warm this winter with it. 
Drooling over that steak!


----------



## purplequeenvt (Dec 1, 2022)

As of yesterday, it seems as if my body has decided that I don’t need to die after all. Still have a bit of a cough, but it’s not waking me up anymore. 

Oskar Biteyface went through a very naughty phase recently and I spent about a month wanting to strangle him, but he seems to have come out of it and is much more mature.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 1, 2022)

I love that face! They can make it so hard to correct them when they look at us with a face like that! 

I’m glad you are feeling better. Take good care of yourself.


----------



## Mini Horses (Dec 2, 2022)

That's sure a "I'm sorry, mom" face!!


----------



## SageHill (Dec 2, 2022)

purplequeenvt said:


> As of yesterday, it seems as if my body has decided that I don’t need to die after all. Still have a bit of a cough, but it’s not waking me up anymore.
> 
> Oskar Biteyface went through a very naughty phase recently and I spent about a month wanting to strangle him, but he seems to have come out of it and is much more mature.


Oh THAT LOOK! Twinnie (one of the pups - a year old now) does that very same look (even when she's not in trouble).


----------



## Finnie (Dec 7, 2022)

purplequeenvt said:


> He sent me for a chest X-ray to confirm (still waiting on the results to show up online for me to view), but he’s certain I have pneumonia. I’ve got stronger antibiotics, steroids, and cough medicine. Hopefully that gets me going again.




I’m glad you are starting to feel better.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Dec 7, 2022)

Finnie said:


> I’m glad you are starting to feel better.


Thanks, tonight is my last dose of antibiotics. The steroids just about made me crazy though. I still have a little bit of a cough, but it’s not terribly disruptive or painful.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Dec 7, 2022)

1st attempt at Christmas pictures wasn’t terribly successful. 









Yes, that is glitter on his tongue. 






 





Best Boy Twist


----------



## Baymule (Dec 8, 2022)

Oh, I’d say the pictures ARE successful! LOL


----------



## SageHill (Dec 8, 2022)

I love the first two!! Of course I always like a little mischief in my animal Christmas pics! More fun that way.


----------



## murphysranch (Dec 8, 2022)

^^me too!!!!!!


----------



## purplequeenvt (Dec 14, 2022)

I finished some yarn the other day. It is super fine, it probably falls under the cobweb lace category at 2,000+ yards/105g. It’s wool from that “useless” wether, Hoy. I still have more to spin, but I’m taking a knitting break. 






 



 

Forth and Shee, Border Leicester/Shetland crosses. Shee was tossed in with one of the rams. She’ll probably stay in the flock due to her nice fleece. Forth is her 1/2 brother. His fate is undecided, but his fleece is also stellar. I may try to sell him as a fiber pet next spring. 




We are currently without power. The transformer in my yard blew. I’ve called the power company and hopefully they’ll come fix it soon as it’s too dark to do anything in the house.


----------



## farmerjan (Dec 14, 2022)

Gorgeous yarn.  You are very talented....


----------



## Baymule (Dec 14, 2022)

That “useless “ wether is making some “useful” wool!  You are an artist in wool. I hope you get power back on soon.


----------



## SageHill (Dec 14, 2022)

WOAH! Gorgeous!


----------



## purplequeenvt (Dec 21, 2022)

He’s such a doofus!

 

I made a cute little Christmas gnome out of scrap yarn over the weekend. 




We are going to get really cold Thursday night/Friday and potentially rain/ice/snow. It should only be 1 brutally cold day and then 2 uncomfortably cold days on Christmas Eve/Christmas day and then it will warm back up to mid-40s. I’m not too concerned about the cold (except it will make chores uncomfortable). The animals are all wearing their winter clothes, will have plenty of hay, and can all get under cover/out of the wind. Except for the ducks, all the chores can be done from inside the barn so I should be ok too. 

I’m going to try to move stuff around in the garage part of the barn (that’s where all the feed is) so I can fit my car in there for Thursday so I don’t have to chip it out of a block of ice before work on Friday. 

I only have 3 more days to work this year! I work the 23rd-25th and then I’m off until the 2nd. 

I started my allergy shots last week (I’m currently at my 2nd appointment right now). I’m doing the “cluster” program where I get a whole bunch of shots at each appointment and they quickly get me up to the highest dose. I got 8 shots last time. I think it’s only 6 today. You get 2 at a time, wait 30 minutes and repeat.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 21, 2022)

It sounds like you are ready for Mother Nature! Oskar is a doofus, but a loveable doofus! Cute Christmas Gnome, you never fail to amaze me with your artistry in wool. 
Shots! No fun, but the results will be worth it. Enjoy your time off! 
Merry Christmas and a very Happy New Year to you and family. ( That includes Oskar Biteyface)


----------



## purplequeenvt (Dec 29, 2022)

Oskar’s brother, Stoick, is over for a visit. Their sister, Hiccup, is in heat so Stoick is hanging out with Oskar until it’s safe. 


 



 



 

“I’ve got a stick and you don’t!” Thankfully the pond is shallow and the ice was still solid enough to hold up to almost 300lbs of dog. 


 

Oskar Biteyface


----------



## purplequeenvt (Dec 29, 2022)

Mister Twister




Fyne, moorit gulmoget Shetland ewe lamb


 

Hazard, Shetland ram lamb (breeding ram for this year)


 

Hoy


----------



## Ridgetop (Dec 29, 2022)

No ram/wether is useless when they produce fine wool like that!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 29, 2022)

Oskar and Stoick are beautiful dogs. 

Mister Twister! I love that name! 

Your sheep, as always are such fine sheep. Love the curl Hazard is growing on his horns.


----------



## Mini Horses (Dec 29, 2022)

That curl is kinda special.   🥰


----------



## purplequeenvt (Dec 30, 2022)

“Breakfast?”


 

Minch got castrated this afternoon. He’s too small to slaughter this winter and I don’t want to risk him turning mean like his dad. He also has a really nice fleece. Being castrated gives me/him more options. He’s too big/old for a bander so I was considering using a burdizzo, but my best friend is visiting right now and she happens to be a vet so we surgically castrated him. He’s not very pleased with me tonight, but I think he’ll get over it.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 31, 2022)

Minch is a pretty boy. When you slaughter, do you ever send the hides to be tanned for a fleece wool rug or other uses?


----------



## purplequeenvt (Dec 31, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Minch is a pretty boy. When you slaughter, do you ever send the hides to be tanned for a fleece wool rug or other uses?



Not since I moved to KY, but we used to get the hides tanned. Depending on the place, it’s not super expensive, but the shipping can get you. 

I’d also need to work on selling them because unless the animal had sentimentality value, I don’t need more pelts sitting around. I already have a llama hide and a Shetland that got hit by a semi-truck. I just don’t have the time/energy to be dealing with selling extra stuff right now. 

I did salt the skins of the sheep I slaughtered last year, but they’ve been rolled up in the barn for a year now and the cats slept on them and who knows what else so I’ll probably end up chucking them.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Jan 1, 2023)

Happy “Ewe” Year!

Farr (musket Shetland yearling ewe)


 

Shee (Border Leicester/Shetland ewe lamb)


 

Fyne (morrit gulmoget Shetland ewe lamb)


 

Valarie (11 year old crossbred ewe)


 

Isla (3 year old Border Leicester ewe)


----------



## Baymule (Jan 1, 2023)

Happy “Ewe” year! lOL LOL that’s cute! But not as cute as your ewes.


----------



## canesisters (Jan 1, 2023)

Very pretty faces


----------



## Mini Horses (Jan 1, 2023)

There's some serious amounts of wool there!!     🥰


----------



## SageHill (Jan 1, 2023)

Pretty faces and ooooh that wool !!!


----------



## purplequeenvt (Jan 4, 2023)

I think it’s a record for me. I’ve started and finished 3 knitting projects since Thanksgiving AND I’ve used 3 skeins of yarn that I purchased (I usually like to let them marinate in my yarn stash for a few years first). 

I started this one right before Christmas because I was working the weekend of Christmas and I knew it was going to be slow at work. I finished it on 1/1/23.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 4, 2023)

You do such beautiful work. I love the things that you make.


----------



## SageHill (Jan 5, 2023)

Gorgeous! ❤️💜🧡💙


----------



## Ridgetop (Jan 5, 2023)

So pretty!


----------

